# Gay Marriage Is Bad For Small Businesses



## Departure Song (May 30, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/05/16/michael-steele-gay-marria_n_204263.html


> SAVANNAH, Ga. — Republicans can reach a broader base by recasting gay marriage as an issue that could dent pocketbooks as small businesses spend more on health care and other benefits, GOP Chairman Michael Steele said Saturday.
> 
> Steele said that was just an example of how the party can retool its message to appeal to young voters and minorities without sacrificing core conservative principles. Steele said he used the argument weeks ago while chatting on a flight with a college student who described herself as fiscally conservative but socially liberal on issues like gay marriage.
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## spaekle (May 30, 2009)

lol wtf? How is it different from getting married under any other circumstances?

I wonder what even dumber things they'll make up in a desperate attempt for more support before their party finally becomes obsolete?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (May 30, 2009)

I know I should have some sort of legitimate input posting here, but I think lack thereof speaks volumes when I say; I'm speechless.

RoflWaffles and etcetera.


----------



## Autumn (May 30, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I wonder what even dumber things they'll make up in a desperate attempt for more support before their party finally becomes obsolete?


"WHEN GAYS GET MARRIED THEY ARE MORE LIKELY TO START A NUCLEAR WAR BECAUSE THEY BELIEVE THEY CAN DO ANYTHING"


----------



## Crystal Walrein (May 30, 2009)

I fail to see his point, either. Unless he thinks that some workers could skirt whatever contract, personal or union, by just saying they're gay and clamouring for more money. Typical GOP social thinking in action.

(Where I work — and it's no longer a mom-and-pop operation — the union gives no benefits to spouses, or civil union or domestic partners).


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 30, 2009)

lol

Seriously, lol. 

Some people make so little sense it's hard to imagine how they managed to live for so long.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 30, 2009)

i've met people who seriously argued that "gays caused the collapse of the Roman Empire"

so yeah, this isn't the most outlandish claim yet. :P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 30, 2009)

Wouldn't gay marriages actually help the economy? I mean what with all the money spent on the ceremonies and the licences and the furniture and the lawyers for the divorces and and


----------



## opaltiger (May 30, 2009)

This is an argument against marriage, not just samesex marriage.


----------



## Dinru (May 31, 2009)

*headdesk* Oh dear. This isn't just homophobia, this is outright greed (backed up with homophobia, but still). Geez. Like opal just said, this is an argument to be used against marriage. I mean, they'd give the benefits to hetero couples, right? *sigh*


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (May 31, 2009)

Talk about people that need to get a life get over themselves. As was stated before, this argument is against all marriage.

He believes in God. Marriage _was_ a religious institution, truthfully. But when _every_ heterosexual that gets married is clear in the way of the Good Book, let me know... and I'll be sure to tell him he's right. ;D


----------



## Harlequin (May 31, 2009)

Marriage is a sacrament, yeah, but ... the issuing of a marriage license and all the benefits that come with it is wholly secular.


----------

